# My 2 mals dog sledding today



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

Today we had another dog sled day , and i tried it out with my boys just on their own, they did great! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDnGFZ4_V-Y&feature=youtu.be

this was the end of the day run , after they had run on a team then by themselves

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M-j5U6EihIM&feature=youtu.be


and this was my 4 dog team , ( one day i plan to have a all mal sled team and compete) 

So I borrowed my dutchie rescue and a old husky X and we were off 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpqWII6O4Hs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

super cool.
thanks for sharing..


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Look like a lot of fun, dogs enjoyed it too.=D>


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> super cool.
> thanks for sharing..


+1 for sure


----------



## Tanya Beka (Aug 12, 2008)

Where did you get the sledding gear? Nice!


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, that looks like fun!! \\/ Thanks for posting the videos.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

>>>Where did you get the sledding gear? Nice!


we have a few pro sledders around here and a amazing sled maker Doug Mc Neil 

I bought my sled last yr, but before was doing it with Kick sled for about 4 yrs ,, and all the lines i bought from Ravens watch


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Wow!

Still hoping for enough snow to get out again with my two. Lots of practice needed for us before they even come close to looking that good.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

That looks like a whole lot of fun!


----------



## Brian McConnell (Feb 6, 2010)

Where are you to get snow like that?
in my part of Ontario we don't have enough snow to even try.
Brian


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

in sudbury ontario, last week we got BURIED!!!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

looking good Tammy!


----------



## Britney Pelletier (Mar 5, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> +1 for sure



Ditto! Looks awesome!


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

my boys today 2.5 miles
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2InQ0hiG1_E&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice! Villain is not even looking back anymore and seems to really enjoy the pulling.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

nice, tammy!! that snow reminds me of northern wisc--THAT kind i could live with.

looks like Vandal likes to take random nips at his harness-mate-what's up with that? booger, lol...


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

Here is my boys today , just the 2 of them on the 2.5 mile loop they were FAST and furious! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v81iO26LSbE&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> Here is my boys today , just the 2 of them on the 2.5 mile loop they were FAST and furious!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v81iO26LSbE&feature=youtu.be


I'll say....

2.5 miles in 1.5 minutes...that is like 150 mph 

looks like a blast...


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

i couldnt video tape it all , we are still working on turning and when i stop they are crazy , turning around and spinning , that takes a while to fix each time, when we run its smooth sailing, but the stops are NOT right now,, but nothing is perfect when you start out in any sport, just work on it ,,,


----------



## susan jones (Oct 15, 2008)

That is truly amazing, the best thing I have seen all winter!!! Tammy I have a silly question, your boys...both intac males??


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> i couldnt video tape it all , we are still working on turning and when i stop they are crazy , turning around and spinning , that takes a while to fix each time, when we run its smooth sailing, but the stops are NOT right now,, but nothing is perfect when you start out in any sport, just work on it ,,,


It was a joke 
I was wondering about that...the tangling and what they do when stopping with them. They look great running, but that's gotta be a hassle... film one of those for us. 

How often do you have to stop?


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

yes both boys are intact .. 

i don'T HAVE to stop ever really they shoulndt stop , but i do practice in case i have to , ( someone passing me in a race or snow machine coming ) 

I could not hold a camera and un tangle 2 ding dongs ,, lol


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> yes both boys are intact ..
> 
> i don'T HAVE to stop ever really they shoulndt stop , but i do practice in case i have to , ( someone passing me in a race or snow machine coming )
> 
> I could not hold a camera and un tangle 2 ding dongs ,, lol


mount it on the sled 
looking for laughs here..

took me a bunch of times to get my knucklehead to stop trying to get on the bike before me, when I started biking with a walky dog..


----------



## Lisa Brazeau (May 6, 2010)

That was GREAT! Fun stuff.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

WoW! That is freaking awesome. I'd love to try that w/ my mals one day! Not enough snow in the northeast though. Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

I'd love to see an all Mal team competing! That would be great!


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

you can!!! we are entering our first competition Very shortly !!! 

http://cobblebeach.com/cobble-beach-friends.html

there is a 2 dog novice team , 
we were going to enter another race but got canceled due to rain washing out all snow,,


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> you can!!! we are entering our first competition Very shortly !!!
> 
> http://cobblebeach.com/cobble-beach-friends.html
> 
> ...


 
Very cool! Have fun!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Tammy - Apsley usually has a 2 dog class also and is a fun race.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Tammy - Apsley usually has a 2 dog class also and is a fun race.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

wow , thats almost 6 hrs away from me , geez all these sports i enjoy are soo far away makes it really hard to compete in anything ,,, the georgian bay one is over 5 hrs away ,,


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Kearney is probably closer for you - just borrow a couple of dogs and do the 4 dog sprints.


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

Todays run we added my friends auzzie , it was amazing, what fun!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZghqQNuUqnk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Tammy St. Louis said:


> Today we had another dog sled day , and i tried it out with my boys just on their own, they did great!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDnGFZ4_V-Y&feature=youtu.be
> 
> this was the end of the day run , after they had run on a team then by themselves
> ...


 
That looks absolutely fabulous !


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

This was sundays run, We Had a fundraiser race at a Mushers house, Trail was only 1km 
But My 2 mals came in second place 1 second behind a team of alaskan huskies, and 1/2 ahead of the mushers team of alaskan huskies, And Last week we had the same race for a different fundraiser with 13 teams entered, My Team Maligator came FIRST place, these guys are competitive for sure ! , 
this video was sunday we did the loop many times this was about 5km in and Why Vandal is snow dipping .. i added my friends Dutchie to my team , 

Hard work for the dogs for sure and great exercise ,, 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF6YEkHls2A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Laine Cavanugh (Oct 22, 2010)

Just stumbled across this today and wanted to say all the videos look amazing! Congrats for running Mal's; I'd seen another video with a Mal pulling for fun, but not like this.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

That is absolutely awesome! I love it! We don't get enough snow where I am. I'd like to construct a makeshift sled though. Maybe put some 4x4 wheels on it. Anyone got any ideas? For now I can only do bike jioring or whatever its called.


----------



## Gerald Dunn (Sep 24, 2011)

do they do the races by time?? like they start each person 10 min. apart and do the time to the finish and at the end calculate the winner? :?:


----------



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

I think the people start 2 min apart, thats what we were doing anyways , My guys haven't been to a REAL race yet, One is 2 yrs old the other is just 1 yr , we were going to enter this yr 2 different events but got cancelled due to lack of snow, maybe next yr 
and Next yr my 3rd mal will be old enough to start, 
One more, and i will have my 4 mal sled team , then WATCH OUT mushers , HERE WE COME << LOL


----------

